# Bama BRP Video



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Great video Scott, the cars look like they are 10th scale. replays were a nice touch also


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Thanks for the Video. Looks like a fun track :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THAT WAS COOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, it is better with the sound track but YouTube is blocking music tracks now. Oh well.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very COOL! I like how the BRP drivers never lift....go FAST turn LEFT!


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

ScottH,
Which A-A batteries are the best these days?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Depends on what you want them for.

Transmitter, I am running duracell 2500mah AA's and they last forever, not LiPo long but a LONG LONG time.

Using them as a race pack. That is like asking what flavor ice cream is best.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

lol man that looks great, very nice work


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweet.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Are you guys using the speed 300 motors, or the 16d motors?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

We still run the 16d's.


----------

